# Travel drinking bowl



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you all know of these travel drinking bowls.
We have one each for car and MH. Very good buy.
http://roadrefresher.com/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Do you all know of these travel drinking bowls.
> We have one each for car and MH. Very good buy.
> http://roadrefresher.com/


Jan

Is Hans tongue long enough?

G


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Is Hans tongue long enough?
> 
> G


Oh you are awful, but I like you :grin2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Decent product - but six quid for postage?*
*
*
*Is it gift wrapped?*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We just use a stainless steel bowl

On a non slip matting

Fill it less when travelling
More when static

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> *Decent product - but six quid for postage?*
> *
> *
> *Is it gift wrapped?*


We bought ours in pet supply shops. No 1 was bought in Soham, Cambs.
the second one we bought last week in Fressnapf in Germany €14.99. 
They are obviously available in other pet shops.
*Aldra* when travelling over bumpy roads, of which *we* have a lot, it doesn´t slop about, the water stops in the bowl and doesn´t spill.
Jan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

bought mine from a Chinese shop in spain a few years ago for the grand total of a euro, still going strong today if a bit faded now


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peaky said:


> bought mine from a Chinese shop in spain a few years ago for the grand total of a euro, still going strong today if a bit faded now


Is it this one though, I don´t think it was made until 2009.??
Who cares as long as it works :grin2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw some of these at the Norwich motorhome show, we don't have a pet but I wondered how good they would be for the wine!


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

On Amazon uk for about £10 with free postage. Works great fro the dog. All I need is a wine glass that does the same..


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Revise said:


> . Works great. All I need is a wine glass that does the same..


One hand steering wheel, one hand wine glass, what more do you need .:drinking:

tony


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

mine is a basic plastic bowl with the clip over lid with the hole in the middle type, not as posh as the road pro but does the job well, ive not seen one since but always keep an eye out when visiting Chinese shops in spain.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ellie's MH drinking vessel (Damn, but I'm posh) is just an ice cream container (2 litre size) with a hole cut in the lid. Words a treat. Until I kick it over!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> One hand steering wheel, one hand wine glass, what more do you need .:drinking:tony


And what´s wrong with straight for the bottle.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Ellie's MH drinking vessel (Damn, but I'm posh) is just an ice cream container (2 litre size) with a hole cut in the lid. Works a treat. Until I kick it over!


Good job its not a bucket Tuggy :grin2:
corrected your typo >
The reason I mention the travel thingy is because folks keep kicking the bucket, water in the carpet don´t do it a lot of good.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Saw some of these at the Norwich motorhome show, we don't have a pet but I wondered how good they would be for the wine!


Early yet and eyes a bit blurry . . . thought you said for the wife! :surprise:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> And what´s wrong with straight for the bottle.
> Jan


Ugh, how common :laugh:

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bought one yesterday in Pets at Home for ,£15 less 10% for a scratch on it.
They're £10 for the small one and £15 for the large one (1.4 litres).
Our mutt has both a beard and long dangly ears and usually liberally sprinkles the floor whenever she has a drink. No problem at home but a bit off-putting when performing a toilet run during the hours of darkness.
The bowls are certainly spill proof and now the dog's beard doesn't get wet enough for any fall-out.
So a good result.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

We wouldn't be without one in our motorhome. Well worth the money, also got from Amazon with free postage


----------

